# Hood Latch on a 65



## injn37 (Nov 16, 2008)

Just got the 'kit' from Ames on the hood latch assembly. 
Pontiac book is kind of vague in its' description of parts.
I see that the 65 does not use the spring assembly, but where does the "U" shaped bracket go? I can's see anywhere other than around the latch assembly. As they say, " a picture is worth a thousand words". 
Help :confused

Thanks ,
rich


----------



## FNG69 (Nov 15, 2009)

Rich,U goes to the front of the car sleeves set under the catch. Is a picture of 66- 67 on page 84 of the RESTORATION GUIDE. 64s don't have them guess we think of them as weight!!!!!! Les


----------



## injn37 (Nov 16, 2008)

Thanks FNG, but page 84 just didn't do it for me. So I put on the reading glasses, and then used the big magnifier in the lamp, and..... there it is! :lol:
I see it now!

Ok, got that, now two more to go with it. 
I see where the nut for the pilot stud gets trapped into the slot in the hood. Ames gave me one nut, and the pilot has threads half way up the stud. Do I use another nut to clamp that baby down? Kind of stinks that this car was a basket case, literally, in baskets and boxes, so I have nothing but the book for the little stuff.

On the same subject, (hood) not sure if they used the same hood hinges on most years. There was one set of hood hinge assembly with the car. Good shape, they fit locations on inner fender, and on hood ( including the step area), but when I close the hood, the back of the hood sits up about 1/2", lo matter how I adjust the hinges. Am I overlooking something on this? :confused
Getting ready to climb up and jump on it to move it down!

Not use to these things as this is my first muscle car, as I build streetrods, and .....well ....hood are optional!


Thanks for the help.

rich


----------



## injn37 (Nov 16, 2008)

Found the missing square nut for the pilot 
****Do I use another nut to clamp that baby down? Kind of stinks that this car was a basket case, literally, in baskets and boxes, so I have nothing but the book for the little stuff.****

So the only thing now ( I hope) is the issue with the hood up in the back and can't see anymore adjustments.

rich


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

hope these help


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

i cant remember which way, but it will actually help if you raise the front or the back of the hinge some instead of having it all the way down front and back. tilt them one way or the other and im sure it will help. it may never go all the way down though.thats a common problem with a bodies.


----------



## injn37 (Nov 16, 2008)

Yup, helped.

Now only have to figure out back side of hood up too high!

rich


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

look above:cheers. have you checked your PMs


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

The hood sticking up at the rear is a common problem and is often caused by worn hinges. J-street recently had a thread about them and sent his hinges for rebuilding. I haven't seen anything about him getting his back yet.
I have the same issue with my Camaro and ended up putting more shims under the fender at the hood seam to raise it up some. It split the difference and looks better.


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

if you raise the fender and the hood is bolted to the fender doesnt it all go up?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

The back of my hood is up alittle too, I have to push it down after closing. New repo hinges.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

66tempestGT said:


> if you raise the fender and the hood is bolted to the fender doesnt it all go up?


No, the bolt into the firewall holds the hinge area from raising. I put extra shims under the bolt that goes down into the cowl and it "tweaks" the corner of the fender up at the rear of the hood. Not exactly the "correct" way to align things but it did help reduce the difference.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

My '65 is just like Rukee's...the passenger side corner likes to sick up a bit. I push it down after I close the hood. Factory original hinges on mine......


----------



## injn37 (Nov 16, 2008)

Going to try all of the above! These hinges seem really tight. Not sure if rebuilding is in order yet. Unfortunately, at this time, patience for some reason ( maybe the idiots in DC) is not one of my strong points! Deep breathe Rich, deep breathe! 

THanks for the info.

Going to the PM page now Shane.

rich


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

Too Many Projects said:


> No, the bolt into the firewall holds the hinge area from raising. I put extra shims under the bolt that goes down into the cowl and it "tweaks" the corner of the fender up at the rear of the hood. Not exactly the "correct" way to align things but it did help reduce the difference.


i can see where that would help a camaro but the back of the 64-67 gto hood is pretty much even with the firewall bolt. and the cowl cover has to line up with it all too.


----------



## injn37 (Nov 16, 2008)

Patience. patience, patience!!! After much moving around. I took out the cowl /hood seal rubber, and bingo, hood goes down almost flush. THink just a little more adjusting and it will close great. As for the hood/cowl seal.... well, I can hang it off the inside mirror ! :lol:


----------



## hookemdevils22 (Mar 27, 2010)

::Thread Hijack::
What's the cure for a hood that doesn't shut all the way? I'm looking at a '66, which it has the hood latch assembly (attached to the hood itself), but the hood leaves about an inch or so gap at the front when closed. I see the lever in the driver's side grill opening for the 'pre-pop', but I'm not sure how it holds the hood down. Is there a piece that attaches to it (say, a lower latch assembly) to keep the hood down fully, maybe that 'u' shaped piece in the three-piece hood latch assemblies I see online?


----------



## injn37 (Nov 16, 2008)

The safety latch ( pre-pop) is the hook shaped spring loaded component that bolts to the hood and goes into the triangular hole in the rad support panel. The "hood" latch is the round stud with the pointed end. 66 has a spring around this stud. This pointed end goes into a round hole in the rad support panel. In that hole, you will see a gillotine(sp) like blade that grabs that pointed know end for the fully closed latching.

Hope this helps.


rich


----------



## hookemdevils22 (Mar 27, 2010)

I get it. So the lever in the grille 'opens' the guillotine-like blade, the spring forces the hood up, and the hook (safety latch) keeps it from opening fully (like if it somehow popped-up at speed).

On this car, the guillotine-like blade is missing. Thanks a bunch.


----------



## injn37 (Nov 16, 2008)

Make sure it is not missing but just opened. THere is a spring on it. If you lie on your back and look up from under the bumper at that hole, there should be a spring up there pulling the guillotine into the hole. No spring and it 'hides'!

rich


----------



## hookemdevils22 (Mar 27, 2010)

you were right, it is missing the spring for the guillotine latch. here's my next question - where exactly does the small u-shaped thing (right side, below) on the three-piece hood latch assembly go? i don't see anything quite like it on the car.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

hookemdevils22 said:


> you were right, it is missing the spring for the guillotine latch. here's my next question - where exactly does the small u-shaped thing (right side, below) on the three-piece hood latch assembly go? i don't see anything quite like it on the car.


On mine it's bolted on top of the safety latch with the open side facing forward.


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

hookemdevils22 said:


> you were right, it is missing the spring for the guillotine latch. here's my next question - where exactly does the small u-shaped thing (right side, below) on the three-piece hood latch assembly go? i don't see anything quite like it on the car.
> 
> dejavu :lol:


----------



## hookemdevils22 (Mar 27, 2010)

ohhhh boy... that's a little embarrassing!  i promise i read the beginning of the thread, i just got ... uhh ... forgot it among all the other great info!


----------



## y2kjammer (Dec 18, 2009)

Regarding the back of the hood not fitting right, I just posted the following under the thread "Best replacement hood hinges?" :
"I finally got my '66 Lemans home and am beginning body work. I'll get some pics up soon. First order of business was to get the hood fitting right so I wouldn't be making adjustments down the road with fresh paint. I had the same problem with getting the back of the hood to close down correctly. The hinge I had was worn (slop side to side - flex in when closing). I tried re-swedging it but was unable to tighten it up. Fortunately the guy I got the car from had a couple extra hinges that weren't worn at all. I mounted them and the opened the ORIGINAL GM factory 1966 Tempest Chassis manual that he also gave me (ok - cost me 2 beers) and looked up hood adjustment. All it said to do was loosen the two hinge bolts on the fender, open the front of the hood up as far as it would go and tighten the bolts. Sounded WAY too easy. I did it and voiala the hood fit perfectly. I did it to both sides and now no problem. I do have to make a small fender alignment ajustment to get the driver side gap correct at the front, but that shouldn't be a problem. Hope this helps some of you. I'm happy to share any info that is in the manual. Feel free to ask."


----------

